# my rat is geting fatter



## cami+honey+zelda (Jul 2, 2008)

my rat is geting fatter and i want to know how to tell if its pregnent.
she was in a cage with a boy at the pet store.
my friend fed her lots of sunflower seeds but i can still feel her ribs
her stomic is huge. :? 
:?:


----------



## reachthestars (Feb 27, 2007)

How old is she? How long have you had her? What was her diet at the store, and what is her main diet now?

You may feel like you're getting asked a ton of questions, but we need to know some things before we know enough to help you .


----------



## cami+honey+zelda (Jul 2, 2008)

reachthestars said:


> How old is she? How long have you had her? What was her diet at the store, and what is her main diet now?
> 
> You may feel like you're getting asked a ton of questions, but we need to know some things before we know enough to help you .



she is 6 weeks old
we have had her for 3 weeks 
she is on the same dite that she was on at the pet store but with some fresh carots and more sunflower seeds added.


----------



## reachthestars (Feb 27, 2007)

Well, if you're guess is right and she is 6 weeks old she's only just reaching sexual maturity . What are her markings like? Does she have a blaze or any white on her face?


----------



## A1APassion (Jul 29, 2007)

gosh I hope this turns out that she is wrong about the age of the rat & maybe not accurate about the length of time she has had her & this just turns out to be an oops.... because if she is correct with both the age & all............ well............ 

can you provide a photo?


----------



## cami+honey+zelda (Jul 2, 2008)

reachthestars said:


> Well, if you're guess is right and she is 6 weeks old she's only just reaching sexual maturity . What are her markings like? Does she have a blaze or any white on her face?


shes a hooeded rat with 4 spots down her back that are brown her head used to have a white spot on her head but now she does'nt


----------



## cami+honey+zelda (Jul 2, 2008)

A1APassion said:


> gosh I hope this turns out that she is wrong about the age of the rat & maybe not accurate about the length of time she has had her & this just turns out to be an oops.... because if she is correct with both the age & all............ well............
> 
> can you provide a photo?


sorry I cant provide a photo. do you know how post one?


----------



## 2boysloose (Jun 27, 2008)

I can almost surely say that she is not pregnant. She is 6 weeks, which is about the age of sexual maturity. What concerns me more, is how early you got her..... At 6 weeks, she should barley be leaving her mother.


----------



## AlienMando (Jan 19, 2008)

If her diet is mainly sunflower seeds, that's also gonna make her plump up. Sunflower seeds are ok, but in a small quantity.


----------



## A1APassion (Jul 29, 2007)

cami+honey+zelda said:


> A1APassion said:
> 
> 
> > gosh I hope this turns out that she is wrong about the age of the rat & maybe not accurate about the length of time she has had her & this just turns out to be an oops.... because if she is correct with both the age & all............ well............
> ...


yes I do know how to post one. 

do you have photos? 

I would be happy to tell you how to make your photos show up in the forum.


----------



## cami+honey+zelda (Jul 2, 2008)

A1APassion said:


> cami+honey+zelda said:
> 
> 
> > A1APassion said:
> ...


i do have photos.
could u please tell me asap i need to know


----------



## cami+honey+zelda (Jul 2, 2008)

2boysloose said:


> I can almost surely say that she is not pregnant. She is 6 weeks, which is about the age of sexual maturity. What concerns me more, is how early you got her..... At 6 weeks, she should barley be leaving her mother.


my 3 month old rats treat her like their own baby. :wink:


----------



## Maple (Jun 9, 2008)

Hi danae its daria I thought you have only had her for 2 weeks.
because if you had, had her for 3 weeks she would have her babys really soon. And has it been bloody down there because if it has not and you've had her for three weeks I doubt shes pregnant. And I know this because clover had her babys the night before last night. :mrgreen: 8O 8)


----------



## cami+honey+zelda (Jul 2, 2008)

Maple said:


> Hi danae its daria I thought you have only had her for 2 weeks.
> because if you had, had her for 3 weeks she would have her babys really soon. And has it been bloody down there because if it has not and you've had her for three weeks I doubt shes pregnant. And I know this because clover had her babys the night before last night. :mrgreen: 8O 8)


hey dar she has not bleed yet but I've only had her for 2 weeks.
check your pm.


----------



## A1APassion (Jul 29, 2007)

I would be happy to host the photos for you on my photobucket account if you do not have one set up already & then I could put them up on this thread... that as easy as it gets

all you need to do is email the photos 

mail them to my yahoo email account at this same name
a1apassion at yahoo dot com

(sometimes address & links are privatized so I wrote it out)


----------



## cami+honey+zelda (Jul 2, 2008)

she is not pregnent she has been getting thiner.


----------



## 2boysloose (Jun 27, 2008)

You should be happy she's not pregnant.


----------



## Kellye (Apr 25, 2008)

You should be extatic that she's not. She's entirely too young and it would be horrible on her body and could very possibly kill her.


----------



## A1APassion (Jul 29, 2007)

she looked far too thin in those pictures you sent & I posted for you (which thread was that anyway?)

what are you feeding her?

I really glad she isn't pregnant & you should be too but now I'm concerned because you say she is getting thinner... that is not good


----------



## cami+honey+zelda (Jul 2, 2008)

i didn't mean to put the sad face on.


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

Is she still getting thinner though?


----------

